# Feeling pretty good



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has listened to me moan, vent, and whine since I joined this wonderful board. I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and feel pretty good.

Daily exercise has returned without wiping me out for days afterward. No more mood swings, YAY! All of the other Graves symptoms have gone away!

The weight has not budged but I am not really going to worry about it. I feel good, am eating correctly and feel like life has improved so much that it is not a big deal if I am larger.

I feel good and am happy! Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has listened to me moan, vent, and whine since I joined this wonderful board. I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and feel pretty good.
> 
> Daily exercise has returned without wiping me out for days afterward. No more mood swings, YAY! All of the other Graves symptoms have gone away!
> 
> ...


THAT is soooooooooooooooooooooo sweet of you!!! We must also give thanks to you for many many reasons, one being that you have shared so much w/us which no doubt has helped many others on this board.

We are so glad that you have seen the light at the end of the tunnel. Now we have to work on maintaining status. The less you worry about the weight, the faster it will come off.

You will see!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

YAY!!!! hugs6


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous news...so glad to hear you are feeling good!


----------



## fruitymama (Apr 20, 2012)

That is so great and gives so much hope to others.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I would have doubted I wold ever feel this good again. It is possible, hang in there!


----------

